# Charles Wojtkun; excavator pins man against tree



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 8, 2011)

I just know what was in the local paper (other then hearing the original call over the fire scanner and thinking it didn't sound good).

Not sure if it's directly tree related, but between the accident and the hobby listed in his obituary it seemed appropriate to post here:



> By KATE BUCKLIN
> The Bulletin
> Posted Nov 06, 2011 @ 11:31 PM
> 
> ...





> Charles J. Wotjkun, Jr. August 20, 1947 - November 6, 2011 Preston - Charles J. Wotjkun, Jr. 64, beloved husband of Carol (Capacchione) Wotjkun of Pendleton Rd., Preston, died unexpectedly Sunday morning in Lisbon. He was born in Norwich, CT, August 20, 1947, son of the late Charles J. and Catherine (Makara) Wotjkun, Sr. Charlie grew up in Preston and graduated from NFA class of 1966. He entered the U.S. Air Force and proudly served his country during the Vietnam War. Charlie married the love of his life Carol M. Capacchione in Preston on June 13, 1987. They were looking forward to celebrating their very special 25th wedding anniversary next June. Charlie operated the family owned Oakwood Farm gravel pit operation. *He was a champion Lumberjack and traveled the world for competitions, and winning many events. He will be sadly missed by many young people, whom he took great pleasure in teaching the sport of lumberjacking, especially many who traveled here from all over the U.S. and Canada, to learn from him.* Charlie was always willing to lend a helping hand to anyone. Surviving in addition to his wife Carol, are his sisters-in-law, Darlene and Helen Capacchione, and brother-in-law David Capacchione, along with several nieces, nephews, cousins, and a wide expanded family of close friends. A Memorial Mass will be held Saturday November 12, 2011 at St. Catherine of Siena Church, 243 Rte. 164, Preston at 11:00 A.M. Interment will be private. Carol and her family request that you do a good deed for someone else in Charlie's memory, as that would be his greatest wish. Labenski Funeral home in charge of arrangements.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear...a very sad loss. :msp_sad:


----------



## avason (Nov 10, 2011)

He was a very nice guy. My father in law's chopping buddy. A group of guys would get together twice a week and practice their chopping, drink, and have a good time. It was a freak accident. He is going to be missed. very sad.


----------

